# Busco Beach March 6th-8th



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Going down to Busco Beach that weekend for my birthday party/ going away party. All need to come!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear that's a kickin place! The youtube vids of that place look like a blast!
I would if i were closer!

My brother went into service last month. The army!


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

I love it there so much stuff to get into. As for your brother tell him I said thinks for his service.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no brother thanks for your service.
i regret never going in. now im old and decrepid.


----------

